# sneak peak at somethin i was workin on last night



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just have to put the final touches ;p i love cute fabrics hehehe!!! :toothy8:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it a bag ?is it a sling? love the fabric


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Is it an adorable little dress?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Humm, I wonder!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oops sorry guys been so busy! i'll have a pic soon! hehe love the fabric too!! <3


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bayoumah said:


> very nice


thanks a bunch


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice! Did you bake those cupcakes yourself?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> Very nice! Did you bake those cupcakes yourself?


hahahaha!!!! dork lmao! i did bake somethin recently


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh gross!!   

Never show us those again...so now that you will not be showing those again...what else you got?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> Oh gross!!
> 
> Never show us those again...so now that you will not be showing those again...what else you got?


hahahaha!!! they were soooo yummy <3 dark choco.walnut.coconut!

here's a meal i made a couple days ago :]


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

You should be arrested....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> You should be arrested....


not today please! aunt flo came by for a visit and my stomach is doin allkinds of tricks :/

forgot to show u this one!   dark choco cookies with coconut/cranberry


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Horrendous!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> Horrendous!


more cookies today  made for someone's birthday tomaro


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the lucky person...(I mean unlucky!! ...those terrible-looking things you made!)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

:coolwink:


Kalisee said:


> Happy Birthday to the lucky person...(I mean unlucky!! ...those terrible-looking things you made!)


Lol lol!!! U make me giggle ^_^ ill be bakin tomaro night as well. Bfs moms birthday is coming up


----------

